# Xiaoroel ha pasado 7000



## Peterdg

¡Hola Xiao!

¡Felicitaciones! y !Felicidades!

¡7000! (¡ya más!)

A veces tus aportaciones superan mis capacidades lingüísticas y a veces no estamos de acuerdo, pero siempre, y quiero decir siempre, tus aportaciones me hacen reconsiderar (si esta palabra existe) mi opinión. A veces cambio de opinión, y a veces no (es que de vez en cuando soy bastante cabezota). Pero aprendo muchísimo de tus aportaciones.

Espero poder leerte muchas veces más.

Peter


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Me uno a las “felicitaciones”: ¡muchas gracias XiaoRoel por tu valiosa contribución a este foro!
Cierto que a veces pienso que, sin querer, te has cambiado del castellano al gallego, por lo poco que entiendo tus _posts_… Pero también es verdad que si se te pregunta, aclaras todo sin problema y con mucha paciencia .
¡Gracias de nuevo y que _cumplas_ muchos más!


----------



## Vanda

Ieeiiiii! Grande Xiao!  Que venham logo mais 7000! 

Este homem sabe do que está falando!​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Parabéns, meu amigo!

A pulpeira de O Carballiño xa está na faena...


----------



## elirlandes

Te felicito Xiao...
También agradezco esas aportaciones tan precisas y útiles...

A little something to celebrate with...


----------



## la_machy

*¡Felicidades, Xiao!*
**


----------



## miguel89

¡Felicitaciones! Un gusto tenerte en estos foros. Ahora, ¡a por otros 7000!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Graciñas a todos. Pois _*polbo e caña á esgalla para todos e que siga a festa*_.
É un  pracer para min compartir convosco nestes foros o amor polas linguas e polo saber e, máis que nada, este ambiente de amizade e simpatía. Hoxe as miñas avarías non me deixan escreber muito no foro pois teño case inútil o brazo dereito. Pero aquí vos deixo estas palabras de agradecemento e cariño na lingua na que sinto.
Graciñas.


----------



## Calambur

El placer es nuestro, Xiao. No sé que sería de este foro sin vos. 
Gracias, siempre.
Biquiños,
Vivi
(Tu lingua es la mal dulce que conozco).


----------



## Nanon

Siete mil gracias a ti, Xiao, por estar aquí con nosotros. Por el cariño, por todo lo que nos enseñas... en fin, por todo.
Aguardamos ansiosos os próximos 14000 (os 7000 da Vanda e os 7000 do Miguel)!
Beijos!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¡Felicitaciones!
Todavía me siento nuevo en este foro, pero en este tiempo he llegado a apreciar tu aporte y tus opiniones siempre expuestas con conocimiento de causa, claridad y paciencia.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Me uno al festejo y te agradezco por tus más de siete mil contribuciones, Xiao.

¡Felicidades!

Me gusta mucho leer tus explicaciones.


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡¡¡ Maestro !!!! ¡¡Sombrero al piso delante suyo!! 

Más que apreciarte, en mi caso -y entiendo que en el de muchos más- he llegado a quererte como un buen amigo.

Unha apertinha.


----------



## piraña utria

Apreciado Xiao,

Me encuentro entre tus más descarados "clientes". 

Aspiro que algún día pueda recompensar lo mucho que me has ayudado y, sobre todo, el gran apoyo que eres para este foro.


----------



## swift

Felicitaciones, Xiao. 

Me alegra mucho que sigas formando parte de WR y que sigas compartiendo tu experiencia y conocimiento con nosotros.

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> . Hoxe as miñas avarías non me deixan escreber muito no foro pois teño case inútil o brazo dereito.


 
Oremos por que nuestro amigo Xiao no se rinda ante sus _avarías_.
Y por que los ceros de sus aportes crezcan y crezcan...

Que leerlos es una gozada.
¡Felicidades, WR, por un forero así!


----------



## rgr

Pinairun said:


> Oremos por que nuestro amigo Xiao no se rinda ante sus _avarías_.
> Y por que los ceros de sus aportes crezcan y crezcan...
> 
> Que leerlos es una gozada.
> ¡Felicidades, WR, por un forero así!


 
Gracias mil por todo lo que nos ayudas, adelante compañero.
Graciela


----------



## kidika

¡7000 mensajes en una botella y todos han sido leídos por alguien! ¡Se dice bien y pronto!

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Graciñas a todos. Logrades emocionarme. Esperemos que a avaría do brazo dereito e do pescozo non vaian a máis e poida seguir escribindo.
A todos o meu agradecemento polas súas palabras encomiosas. 
É un gosto contribuír namedida dos meus saberes a facer máis intilixíbel e claro o funcionamento das linguas.
Unha aperta afectuosa a todos, a que considero amigos.
Unha pretiña,
Xiao.


----------



## romarsan

Xiao, llego tarde , pero esta fiesta no me la quiero perder.

Felicidades por tus 7.000 y felicidades por los 110 de pico que llevas en el momento en que escribo este post.

Un placer poder compartir contigo.

Rosalía


----------



## didakticos

Lo siento, pero yo también llegué tarde. Muchas felicitaciones Xiaoroel y muchísimas gracias por todo el conocimiento que has aportado al foro.


----------



## Agró

Eu cago no leite. Estou atrasado tamén. Que pracer ler os seus comentarios. Enviarlle unha torta, pero por que? Con certeza o seu é mellor. Espero que o brazo de cura en breve para que poida continuar o ensino de ciencias. Unha forte aperta.

(Esto es lo que hacen/perpetran las máquinas de traducir. Algo me dice que, pese a todo, se entiende, y que ¡*Vivan los traductores de carne y hueso*, aunque el hueso esté roto!)


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> El placer es nuestro, Xiao. No sé que sería de este foro sin vos.
> Gracias, siempre.
> Biquiños,
> Vivi
> (Tu lingua es la *mal* dulce que conozco).


¡Qué bestia soy! Quise escribir *más* dulce... por supuesto.
¿Por dónde andás, Xiao?
Un bico,
Vivi


----------



## Peón

Disculpas, sé que llego tarde a la fiesta pero antes de ponerme juntar las cosas que dejaron tiradas quiero sumarme a la alegría general y felicitar *Xiao *por sus flamantes y valiosos 7000. Como diríamos aquí: _¡Grande!, maestro._

Esperamos tenerte pronto con nosotros. Te extrañamos.
Un abrazo


----------

